# 3 month old suddenly fussy all day!



## LittleBumpTy

He has been fantastic from birth and me and my partner always described him as "the perfect starter baby" as he has always been so easy to deal with and very happy but now for the last 2 weeks or so he just seems so upset all day, he has always slept through the night but last night he had me up until 6am on and off. 

We have tried every single soothing technique we've heard about and even check every time for little hairs or threads caught around his finger and toes, I have had a feel and a look for any signs of teething and he doesn't appear to have reflux (he very rarely spits up), he has now even started refusing to take his naps so he gets worse with tiredness.

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? i thought about speaking to the Ped but i really wouldn't know what to tell her. Please help I am at my wits end with the lack of sleep
xx


----------



## J.Entwistle

Sounds like you're describing my little boy! He was the absolute perfect non crying baby, then this week (10weeks) he's started breaking his heart to me :'( its in the afternoon/evening and bath time made it worse! He cried til his throat sounded croaky for 40mins until I figured out the hairdryer noise calmed him.
I don't think its reflux as he never throws up, he's good at bringing up wind himself. The only thing I can think is teething, as I've noticed lots drooling the past 2 days, but can't feel anything although he chew his gums on my finger.

I'm not sure what to suggest as to why your Lo could be crying, but have you given white noise a try (hoover/hair dryer) it works a treat when my Lo gets overtired. Hth xx


----------



## LittleBumpTy

J.Entwistle said:


> Sounds like you're describing my little boy! He was the absolute perfect non crying baby, then this week (10weeks) he's started breaking his heart to me :'( its in the afternoon/evening and bath time made it worse! He cried til his throat sounded croaky for 40mins until I figured out the hairdryer noise calmed him.
> I don't think its reflux as he never throws up, he's good at bringing up wind himself. The only thing I can think is teething, as I've noticed lots drooling the past 2 days, but can't feel anything although he chew his gums on my finger.
> 
> I'm not sure what to suggest as to why your Lo could be crying, but have you given white noise a try (hoover/hair dryer) it works a treat when my Lo gets overtired. Hth xx

I have tried white noise, hoover, hair dryer and even found whale music online but it doesn't seem to make any difference.
I thought teething too as he does drool a LOT and chews everything he can get his hands on, we tried using a teething gel but he just had great fun licking his gums for a few minutes then he is off again, we got some teething dummies as well but he gets confused about whether he should be chewing or sucking and spits them out lol.

I think maybe a trip to the doctors is in order now because I really am baffled, its just very frustrating not knowing how to help him when he is clearly upset, especially seeing as he has never been like this before
Hope your LO cheers up again soon xx


----------



## happythought

Sounds like teething. We just went through this last week. Man it was a week. He was so fussy all day and very little calmed him. I just got teething tablets and teether toys and just loved on him. He's still not 100% yet but his two bottom teeth just poked through and he's starting to get back to his old self. Poor thing


----------



## Leeze

My guess would be it's either a growth spurt and your LO is extra hungry or it's tiredness if there's not enough daytime naps. Ideally you should aim for 3 or 4 naps a day. I found with mine that I was often trying to get her to nap at times when she wasn't sleepy or not putting her down early enough for naps. You might have tried this already but I found with mine at that age that she couldn't really be awake for more than about 90 mins at a time without a nap. Are you trying to settle LO when you see signs of tiredness eg yawning or rubbing eyes as it can be easier to settle them if you get them during their sleepy window. Going out for a walk in pram or sling often helped mine to sleep when she wouldn't settle. Good luck x


----------



## steph.

It may be worth taking him to the dr to make sure he doesnt have an ear infection or throat infection.


----------



## LittleBumpTy

Thanks for the advice everyone, we took Tyler to the doctor today and she completely ruled out infection so thats good.
He also has very solid gums today so we have given him teething powders and he's been a lot more like himself and even had his first real giggle!
xxx


----------



## steph.

Glad your lo is feeling better!


----------

